# Hallmark "Sky's the limit" Airplane Ornaments



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anybody else collect these?


----------



## at6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice collection. I'd have no place to keep them with as much as I have around here..


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty cool Jim. I wonder if they're in the Canadian stores.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

I imagine Hallmark ornaments are pretty universal, but that is just a guess. The planes seem to be all American so maybe not.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2014)

I have not heard of this series, sweet!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can't find a Canadian Hallmark selling them....yet, but with taxes, 1000$ish for the set.

Geo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2014)

I have several of them, hoping Santa brings me more..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Only if you have been a good boy...so sadly I'm guessing no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2014)

Cool! I like the Spartan


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2014)

I never heard of them! Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2014)

They are actually really quite detailed. Other that the little loop on the top they are pretty scale and not toys at all.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 30, 2014)

My in-laws buy me one of these each Christmas. One of my "big kid" treats. Wish they did more interwar racers - having a Supermarine S6 and Macchi M72 to go with the Curtiss racer would be really nice.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2014)

Those are cool. Wouldn't quite fit with our Hanukkah decor.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2014)

Hahahaha Doesn't mean you can't buy them. Tell your wife they're earings!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2014)

Can't say that I do. Look pretty cool though!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2015)

The latest for 2015! Meh...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the GeeBee, my wife bought it fore me years and years ago.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2015)

I have seen that one for sale and it was going for a nice chunk of change.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2016)

New for 2016...hooray?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very cool Jim. Does the missus allow that on the tree?


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 27, 2016)

guess I will be going to the mall this weekend


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2016)

Still nothing at Hallmark Canada, but I can get this...







....which is just as nice.........I guess. Nope...it sucks

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Jim. Does the missus allow that on the tree?



Oh heck yeah! She knows aviation was my FIRST love!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2017)

The latest for Christmas 2017


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2017)

You're gonna need another tree pretty soon Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2017)

Hahaha! Maybe Geo. Visited your homeland last week...how come no one in Canada knows what seltzer is?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wrong side of the Rockies perhaps?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2017)

That's really cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

I guess...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2019)

The latest for Christmas 2019. It seems I have missed posting the 2018 ornament. I will try to remedy that later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2019)

Pretty neat Jim, we get a dated ornament every year and the "Baby's First Xmas" for each of the kids. The only ones that I "collected" were the Star Trek starships that came out eons ago. Each one had its own interior light and plugged into the miniature light socket. the Shuttlecraft speaking Spock is pretty cool now


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice - but it's not Christmas for another two months.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2019)

This was last years (2018)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2019)

mikewint said:


> Pretty neat Jim, we get a dated ornament every year and the "Baby's First Xmas" for each of the kids. The only ones that I "collected" were the Star Trek starships that came out eons ago. Each one had its own interior light and plugged into the miniature light socket. the Shuttlecraft speaking Spock is pretty cool now



I think I saw a Star Trek ornament in the Hallmark display, so they may still continue the series. Cool stuff.

Oh and Terry, don't think Christmas, think airplane!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2019)

Very cool Jim


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2019)

OK - Happy Airplane !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2020)

New for 2020! Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice, but how *dare* you mention Christmas in November !!
That said, I saw the first Christmas adverts back in mid September !!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2020)

I would have thought this would be the most appropriate Christmas ornament for 2020:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2020)

Totally Terry! The local home improvement big box store had trees up last month!

In my defense I had to buy it before it sold out.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2020)

Wife put our tree up last week. Odd to see Francais on the box in the U.S. of A.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2020)

Saw this the other day and about spit my coffee everywhere 






(Yes, it's a real item, by the way)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2021)

New for 2021! Ho ho happy holidays!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2022)

New for 2022! Absolutely love the subject, hate the paint scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

